# Big volumized hair?



## Allnatural (Feb 29, 2008)

How can I get this look? Can blow dry technique help?


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow I would love to know how to get that look too. Though it looks like she used extra hold volumizing spray at the roots and then blowdried with a large round brush. She probably used a smoothing balm as well.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 29, 2008)

aww i love cheryl cole!! i hope she dont get back with that ass hole (apparently theres been rumours shes been seen with him)
and as for the hair, it looks like its been blowdried with a big round barrel brush  (like what lovelyweapon said) and been teased with a comb x


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 29, 2008)

Velcro rollers!
there's some info about them and other volumizing tips in these threads
http://specktra.net/f176/how-get-volume-crown-85946/
http://specktra.net/f176/i-need-hella-volume-87301/


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah I was gonna say velcro rollers too, I've seen a clip of her somewhere with them in getting ready for a show. They also backcombed the under sections jut a little and used a really fine hairspray.


----------

